
[jwz] The history of Microsoft should not be ignored because of “recent changes” - Qub3d
http://archive.is/Cshft
======
Qub3d
Direct Link: [https://www.jwz.org/blog/2018/06/lol-
github/](https://www.jwz.org/blog/2018/06/lol-github/)

I used an archival service because jwz doesn't like HN and has a referral
redirect.

------
craftyguy
If anyone has a serious bone to pick with MICROS~1, it's Jamie Zawinski. Dude
has been wronged by that company in more ways than one.

~~~
romwell
Just read the Wikipedia - what a story just from the scant pieces! Can you
tell more about what MS has done to jwz (other than killing Netscape)?

That aside, the DNA lounge is a great places - I've ended up there for a
couple of events/shows, and it has been a positive experience. Never would
have guessed that I'd end up on the wiki page for it from a HN link!

~~~
craftyguy
I don't know much, but I was referring mainly to Netscape. Microsoft threw
every anti-competitive trick in the book to kill Netscape.

------
yuhong
I mentioned the OOXML debacle in my poorly written wishlist for Satya. (the
link was
[https://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2409808/microsoft-...](https://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2409808/microsoft-
bullied-mps-over-government-switch-to-open-source-standards) if you don't want
to click through)

------
jaclaz
As a side note, if Microsoft - according to Mr. Nadella - is to be judged for
the recent past, that would mean judging them mainly on:

1) the killing of the Windows Phone platform (which IMHO all in all wasn't
that bad)

2) the pushing of Windows 10 (that IMHO all in all is simply terrible)

